# Bulky and thick and easy sock patterns for FR



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sasquatch-slipper-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/house-socks-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babas-bed-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slipper-sock
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cottage-slipper-socks-knit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-slipper-sock-recipe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/0-713-sock-in-stockinette-st-with-rib-in-eskimo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-far-away-baby-socks


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh....... *guuuuuuuusssshhhhhhhh*





:grouphug:





Thanks MW.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya know,tube socks are really easy.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I made bulky socks for my DH for Christmas, they went really quickly. 

He's wearing them today, in fact.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow...those cottage socks are really something.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Got any patterns for 3 wpi? LOL!!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, the cottage socks are about as thin as my conscience would allow.

This is more like what I had in mind...... maybe in a dark, woodsy brown or black.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/mohair-boot...rs_Cardigans&hash=item231a4caf43#ht_500wt_931

Agreed on the ease of tube socks...... maybe even too easy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have any idea how uncomfortably hot those socks would rob ably be FR. I like warm feet but there is a limit.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, well, I go pretty native in the months of the year where the temps are over 50, so...... :shrug:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

FR, you'd probably be the expert at how many strands held together make a bulky type yarn. I don't have any bulky strands of wool, would 2 strands of worsted weight wool work as well? or would 3 strands be better?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Three strands of worsted would be a start. 

That combo would be just about right for #15s, but a little loose on #17s.

Three wool worsted and two mohair worsted would be great on #17s. 

I'm knitting a sweater now, in my spare time..... with five strands worsted and two strands bulky..... on #19s, and it feels just a touch light. :shrug:
I need two more mohair strands for this one, but don't have enough of the right colors.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I like those Mohair Boot socks! They are so fuzzy ,they almost look like Angora.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

See ? 7thswan isn't shy. After all, this IS the fiber forum. We're supposed to be able to openly admit to these things here. :shrug:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OH NO!!!! Don't tell me..... Next you'll be making one of THESE!!! RUN!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/handknitted...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6679572149899013389


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope. Those things are an abomination.

Now I do rather like the engineering in this design.......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HANDKNITTED-...mÃ¼tze_HÃ¼te&hash=item3a6e7eb805#ht_821wt_682

I've done two like it....one in light blue for Rachel and one in charcoal for a friend of hers. They're really warm, they tell me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

AverageJo said:


> OH NO!!!! Don't tell me..... Next you'll be making one of THESE!!! RUN!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handknitted...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6679572149899013389


Should Have put a warning on that.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah. That's fiber abuse, right there; I don't care who yuh are. :nono:


----------

